# Reveal Batman...



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yesterday I hauled out a kit I've had set aside for awhile: the Revell issue (or reissue?) of the Batman kit from the '60s. I recall my older brother having this kit way back in the late '60s though I'll be damned if I can remember what happened to it.

Anyway I picked this up some years ago and now I'm finally cracking it open.

I've already got my colour scheme planned: I want a satin like black finish for the cape and cowl, trunks, gloves and boots and a medium to dark grey for the rest. I think I want to build the ears up just a bit more and I want pouches for his utility belt. I'm also toying with an idea of making a different base, something of a mini diorama where Bats is hanging from a flagpole or something sticking out from a wall. Or something like that, but not sure yet.

One thing I'm not crazy about is the cape the comes with the kit. I'd like to replace it with something better and not as heavy looking. I'm not sure what materiel I could use that I could shape and have it look like it's flowing and spread behind him.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Revell popped out Batman, Robin and Superman for Toys R Us waaaaay back. Something like 1998 or so. Still, they are pretty common still now. I saw a bunch at the Nats in Orlando this last weekend. Some places price gouge on them, but for the most part they seem to go for $10 - $15 if you shop around. Fun kits to build.

I painted mine up somewhat like the TV show costume although the kit represents more of a 60s comic outfit










I built Batman and Robin a couple years ago and had them in storage until last month


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice. Well, in fairness the physique looks more natural than the hyper exaggerated physiques we've been getting in the comics for decades now.

I do wish the kit looked more like the box art, but it is what it is. Besides it's just meant to be a fun little build.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Well, in fairness the physique looks more natural than the hyper exaggerated physiques we've been getting in the comics for decades now.


The original sculpt was clearly based on Batman's physique in the comic books in the early 60s--a guy who was big, but not fat or overly muscular. What's surprising to me is how natural the aftermarket "Adam West Batman" resin heads look on this kit, considering West's physique was rather slender and not particularly athletic.

Speaking of which, if this kit was ever to get reissued I wish they'd restore the original head sculpt. It wasn't perfect, but in my opinion it was far better than the revised version.

I think the cape has always been the "worst" part of this kit; it's too thick and heavy. I recall seeing one build-up online where the modeler used one of those plastic "For Sale" signs to replace the original cape, and heated it using either hot water or a blow dryer (I can't remember) to soften and shape it. Not a bad solution; I would imagine you could do the same thing with a thin sheet of styrene.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Myself I prefer the head in the revised kit... But, I think you can buy resin versions of the original too. I always thought the old one looked like a boned fish. Even when the kit came out and was reviewed in Scale Modeler (not Fine Scale Modeler) they commented on the weak, soft, facial features. SM also had a cool conversion of Superman into Hawk Man. It's cool to see that people were doing that kind of work 45 years ago.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I think the cape has always been the "worst" part of this kit; it's too thick and heavy. I recall seeing one build-up online where the modeler used one of those plastic "For Sale" signs to replace the original cape, and heated it using either hot water or a blow dryer (I can't remember) to soften and shape it. Not a bad solution; I would imagine you could do the same thing with a thin sheet of styrene.


Yeah, I think I've seen that around online. That might be a possibility to look into.

I also didn't know the was a different head piece originally.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The original Aurora Batman head sculpt was absolutely horrid in my opinion. A "boned fish" is an apt description. The Batman and Superman heads used in the 1999 Revell re-issues are originally from the 1984 MPC re-issues of the Aurora kits. Those head sculpts were based on Kenner Toys "Super Powers" action figure line at the time. The up-scaled SP Batman head is an improvement IMHO. The up-scaled SP Superman head, on the other hand, is vastly inferior to the original.*










*The 1999 Revell Robin re-issue used the 1974 Aurora Comic Scenes head sculpt.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I agree with your idea of making a different base. I never understood the base being that of a wooded area whereas Batman is a primarily urban dweller.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> I agree with your idea of making a different base. I never understood the base being that of a wooded area whereas Batman is a primarily urban dweller.


Well in the comics I do recall see him in wooded areas. In fact one of the ones I remember from back in the early '70s had a cover with Batman pinned to a tree with a stake through his chest. Of course the reveal was it wasn't Batman, but some innocent guy in from a costume ball or something.

I've got a general idea for a different base, but I haven't worked out all the details yet.

The current head reminds me a bit of the TAS Batman. But the cape is awful. It looks like he has no neck. The Bat symbol I'll have to paint on since I've never cared for the yellow oval. 

I presently have two Batman figures. One is an Alex Ross figure with movable limbs. The other is a Golden Age style statuette.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> Well in the comics I do recall see him in wooded areas. In fact one of the ones I remember from back in the early '70s had a cover with Batman pinned to a tree with a stake through his chest. Of course the reveal was it wasn't Batman, but some innocent guy in from a costume ball or something.
> 
> I've got a general idea for a different base, but I haven't worked out all the details yet.
> 
> ...


That was Batman 257. I had the Big DC book about it. DC Treasury number 2 Loved that issue.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Myself I prefer the head in the revised kit... But, I think you can buy resin versions of the original too. I always thought the old one looked like a boned fish. Even when the kit came out and was reviewed in Scale Modeler (not Fine Scale Modeler) they commented on the weak, soft, facial features.


I'm aware there _was_ a resin replica of the kit's original head available, but I think it's been out of production for a number of years now.

I think what I prefer about the original head is the overall shape of the cowl; the eyes and the exposed part of the face leave a lot to be desired. The revised head is too short and wide for my tastes, and gives the impression that Batman has no neck. Maybe it's time for an entirely new head sculpt?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Regarding this kit, a buddy of mine is looking for the owl (that was in the original kit) does anyone know of a recast or other source for this? These kits were a lot of fun in their day and hold up nicely.

Tib


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cult used to have a tree replacement (it used to say Batman, an owl and the original head) I think. If you arent fussy isnt there an owl in the Ghost of Castlemare kit you could use?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I always thought the sculpt was a representation of the 1950's, early 60s Batman, especially Bob Kane-inspired art. Kind of stiff and iconic. It doesn't hold a candle to the dynamic poses we are used to now, but I like it.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The one thing I don't want is a resemblance to Adam West.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Unless you buy the Adam West head (actually well done), and modify the belt, costume, etc. it doesn't represent the TV costume. The kit pre-dates the TV show


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Cult used to have a tree replacement (it used to say Batman, an owl and the original head) I think. If you arent fussy isnt there an owl in the Ghost of Castlemare kit you could use?


 
I'll take a look, thanks! As for fussy, he probably is. I didn't even have the original kit so didn't miss it.

Thanks again,

Tib


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

With the recent announcement of Warner Bros. getting the rights to the tv casts' likenesses for merchandising, will we see kits based on Adam West, Burt Ward, etc.?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Unless you buy the Adam West head (actually well done), and modify the belt, costume, etc. it doesn't represent the TV costume. The kit pre-dates the TV show


Yep, and there are some really, and I mean really, nice custom models out there.

Here's mine, and I did a half-a$$ job.










Regards,

gd


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

hisyouthfulward said:


> With the recent announcement of Warner Bros. getting the rights to the tv casts' likenesses for merchandising, will we see kits based on Adam West, Burt Ward, etc.?


We could, the time is ripe.

But... What model company would take that risk? Polar Lights, Moebius?

Hope so.

gd


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

geoffdude said:


> Yep, and there are some really, and I mean really, nice custom models out there.
> 
> Here's mine, and I did a half-a$$ job.
> 
> ...


 

Half Assed Job!?!?!?! NONSENSE!
That's an excellent build Sir!

Love to tackle that myself...If the Adam West head is still available!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> But... What model company would take that risk? Polar Lights, Moebius?


I'm sure producing just about any model kit comes with risks; you never can tell how your potential customers will react to a given kit. But how much of a risk would it really be to create styrene kits of Adam West and Burt Ward as Batman and Robin? Or any of the show's villains, for that matter. First, the show is still very popular. Second, it's never been done except for the figures that came with Polar Lights'/Round 2's Batmobile kits, which only vaguely resembled West and Ward; some might say decent 1/6 or 1/8 scale styrene figure kits are long overdue. Yeah, it's easy for me to say this from the cheap seats, but I think figure kits from the '66 tv series would be quite popular if they were done right.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Picked up my supplies today for my Revell Batman. I'm going with a bit darker shade of grey than usual to go with the black. I think I'm going to get myself some excess plastic or a piece of sheet plastic and make myself a better, larger cape. That should also make the neck look longer. Ideally I'd also like to reshape the cowl ears a bit as well as change the cowl lines a bit on the sides of the cheeks to look a bit more comic book style. And while the white eyes is the comic book style I'm pondering the idea of trying to mimic somewhat the eye style of the movies. The eyes would be a different shade of black from the cowl and the eyes would be seen (on such a smale scale) as just a pinpoint of shiny black. It's just a thought.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Figure kits are just funny sellers. They put out a lot that make me wonder... You can't tell me a nice 66 Batman wouldn't sell LESS than something like Tracy the Gorilla or the Drej alien. Even with the popularity of Star Trek the AMT vinyl figures were never good sellers although they were also not great figures.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Matthew Green said:


> That was Batman 257. I had the Big DC book about it. DC Treasury number 2 Loved that issue.


I think it was _Batman_ #237.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> Yep, and there are some really, and I mean really, nice custom models out there.
> 
> Here's mine, and I did a half-a$$ job.
> 
> ...


OMG! THAT I would spend money and time on! That model ROCKS!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well here's the one I did 2 and a half years ago. It was the Revell repop and I wish I had the original but mainly because you got the name on the tree and the owl. That one pictured above is very nice and it appears that is the resin Adam West head which really is great looking on the kit, especially for us old guys who remember watching the show when we were in our early teens or so. I watched it every week and as campy as it was it was still great. Anyway, here's Batman!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Well here's the one I did 2 and a half years ago.


Nice! That isn't far from what I have planned except for a darker grey, the black bat insignia and a larger/different cape.

Speaking of which I now have my cape. I had an empty tub of margarine from which I cut off the bottom then cut the remaining sides in two. I now have two somewhat flat pieces from which to make my new cape. I will cut my pattern from the two pieces which will then be fixed together and then I'll shape it into the desired form with appropriate billowing curves. The plastic isn't rigid like styrene, but it is a much more believable thickness in terms of scale. Perhaps after I've shaped it I could coat it with something to give it more rigidity (anyone got ideas on how/if I could do this?).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sadly the stuff they use to make margerine containers etc is not easy to glue, repels paint, and is generally pretty nasty.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Sadly the stuff they use to make margerine containers etc is not easy to glue, repels paint, and is generally pretty nasty.


Really? Not even if you prime it?

I feel dumb because when I was in Kingston last Monday the one thing I stupidly forgot to pick up was a piece of sheet styrene to fashion the cape.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most food containers are that rubbery (polyethylene?) stuff sort of like what they make glue bottles out of. Glue doesn't stick to it and paint and primer usually peel off fairly easy because it is flexible.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

geoffdude said:


> Yep, and there are some really, and I mean really, nice custom models out there.
> 
> Here's mine, and I did a half-a$$ job.
> 
> ...


I like this one MUCH better! I think is has more of a realistic look, and feel of the T.V. series which most of us relate to. My mother hated comic books, but she let me have the original version of "Ghost rider" when I was a kid. This is why I never really got into them, but models on the other hand were my life when I wasn't playing with toys, or anything else that caught my imagination! 

~ Chris​


----------

